# Does Your Department/Squad Provide Fitness Equipment?



## Everett (Nov 13, 2011)

I know most firehouses either have a gym or provide their members/staff with gym memberships to local fitness centers such as the YMCA; however, does your EMS agency do so?

I have yet to come across an EMS agency (not incorporated with the fire department) that has such.

Does your department have such a thing?


----------



## WickedGood (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope.  And the Y here doesn't give discounts for EMS or fire.  The fact that I make 11 dollars and hour 40 hours a week means I can't even qualify for financial aide at said Y.....

We do have a basketball net but the new director of operations keeps hiding the ball and mumbling under his breath that he "doesn't pay us to play basketball."


----------



## Everett (Nov 14, 2011)

WickedGood said:


> Nope.  And the Y here doesn't give discounts for EMS or fire.  The fact that I make 11 dollars and hour 40 hours a week means I can't even qualify for financial aide at said Y.....
> 
> We do have a basketball net but the new director of operations keeps hiding the ball and mumbling under his breath that he "doesn't pay us to play basketball."



Wow he seems like a royal D-bag.

I currently work for the YMCA and they offer discounts for police, fire, and ems.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that we have a gym that we get discounts at. 

I didn't really pay attention because I'm personally not a fan of gyms lol.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 15, 2011)

My former volunteer EMS agency and my present per diem EMS agency both have small gyms in them.

my volunteer FD does not.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, we have a big, fully equiped gym open to all employees at one station, and small sets of fitness equipment (treadmill and weights) at most others. And my local CrossFit Box offeres a "first responder" discount.


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 15, 2011)

My company has a small gym that we can use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Nov 15, 2011)

Through the Regional Government we have access to various corporate discounts at major fitness chains.

Our new HQ also had a very nice gym that we have 24/7 access to while off duty. Also, one of our southern stations is joined to PD and we have 24/7 access to PD's gym when off duty.

None of these options were convenient to me or fit with my work-out plans, but I certainly can't say the employer hasn't given me lots of options.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nope. And they never will. They're too shortsighted. They're worried about people getting injured while working out on the clock. Nevermind that healthier workers are safer workers in the long term.

There's a few of us at my station who do workout together at EOS, body weight exercises mostly. Sometimes I'll bring a curling bar and work that in somewhere

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Nov 15, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> My company has a small gym that we can use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My company does too!


----------



## firecoins (Nov 15, 2011)

There is a NY sports club we can join for $40/month. And if we tell them we are EMS, they will punch us in the stomach for 10% off a training session. :unsure:


----------



## Sasha (Nov 15, 2011)

Our work out is running our butts to calls and lifting up the fluffy patients.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 15, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Our work out is running our butts to calls and lifting up the fluffy patients.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



That's a recipe for disaster. Even if you hate working out, find some simple "core exercises" you can do when you're not on a call.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 15, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> That's a recipe for disaster. Even if you hate working out, find some simple "core exercises" you can do when you're not on a call.



When not on a call I'm reading or sleeping. Not gonna exercise, lol!

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Everett (Nov 15, 2011)

My volunteer firehouse offers a mini gym on the second floor of the BRAND NEW station. 

It really is quite impressivd however being that I have a free membership at the Y with a lot better and updated equipment, I choose there. Plus we have an indoor jr. olympic pool.


----------



## Johnparkers (Jan 5, 2012)

*Fitness Equipments*

Hi if you wanna buy gym and fitness equipments,go to fitquip. Fitquip deals with only premium brands like bodyworx, york, infiniti to name a few. Fitquip has been retailing all types of fitness equipments  Treadmills, crosstrainers, stationary bikes, spin cycles, rowing machines, recumbent bikes, 
medicine balls, vibration machines etc. at very cheap prices and full warranty.
visit us at fitquip.com.au


----------



## R99 (Jan 5, 2012)

Nope, if they did it might make the ambos whos guts spew out over their shirts nervous 

Would be good for the tone or strength challenged among the staff tho


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes. We have a full gym in our station. We also have a mandatory workout hour every shift.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 9, 2012)

BandageBrigade said:


> Yes. We have a full gym in our station. We also have a mandatory workout hour every shift.


are you FD based or not?

I know many FD based systems that require a workout hour, and everyone showers and changes clothes afterwards.

I know many non-FD based systems that expect you to be lacking of body odor and sweat for the duration of your shift, and if you were to take a shower, it would delay your response to an EMS assignment (which is unacceptable).


----------



## BandageBrigade (Jan 9, 2012)

Municiple ambulance service. We shower and change after workouts. If called out during workout you throw uniform on over workout clothes. If showering.. well you will be responding damp. It doesnt delay us any more than getting paged out when sleeping in the middle of the night.


----------



## 46Young (Jan 9, 2012)

BandageBrigade said:


> Municiple ambulance service. We shower and change after workouts. If called out during workout you throw uniform on over workout clothes. If showering.. well you will be responding damp. It doesnt delay us any more than getting paged out when sleeping in the middle of the night.



Agreed. For a non urban system with 24 hour shifts, many places have a two minute requirement to be responding, fire based or otherwise.


----------



## 46Young (Jan 9, 2012)

If your service won't help out with fitness equipment or memberships, then maybe everyone can chip in and get a TRX system and two or three sizes of kettlebell. You can do a lot with just these two things.

Also, check with your medical insurance provider to see if the have any discount plans with local gym chains, or if they would be willing to start a contract with one to subsidize a portion of your membership.


----------



## Joe (Jan 10, 2012)

pretty much all out stations but one (brand new) has a bench press/ squat rack with enough weights to be the worlds strongest man haha. some free weight dumbells, a couple treadmills, and those pull up things you put in a door way. its pretty nice but most the time you dont spend much time as second up. still havent had time to use much of it.


----------



## 46Young (Jan 10, 2012)

Joe said:


> pretty much all out stations but one (brand new) has a bench press/ squat rack with enough weights to be the worlds strongest man haha. some free weight dumbells, a couple treadmills, and those pull up things you put in a door way. its pretty nice but most the time you dont spend much time as second up. still havent had time to use much of it.



You could always get into work an hour early and get it in. Just be clear with whoever you're relieving that you're there an extra hour early to do PT, not to relieve them that much earlier.


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2012)

Everett said:


> I know most firehouses either have a gym or provide their members/staff with gym memberships to local fitness centers such as the YMCA; however, does your EMS agency do so?
> 
> I have yet to come across an EMS agency (not incorporated with the fire department) that has such.
> 
> Does your department have such a thing?



I know Mecklenburgh County NC does


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 19, 2012)

I work for the big company, you know what i am talking about. every station has workout equipment, most have full sets, one or two look like they are an actual gym inside. we are allowed to workout anytime on the job, we even have a "workout uniform" that is allowed to be worn in case we get a call during work out. additionally most of the LA fitness or 24 hour fitness let us in while on duty for free.


----------



## xxTriNakedxx (Jan 19, 2012)

I work at a fire station on their EMS squad and yes, the firehouse does have a fitness room, although I have never seen it. 

Many gyms in Morgantown will also offer discounts to EMS personnel.


----------

